# Putting the gearbox in neutral



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone else puts their car in neutral when stuck in traffic for a long time? Is this a good practice for preventing wear and tear on the gearbox or does it not matter?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yup I do that, I think it has to be better than holding the car in gear and foot on the brake as most gtr's are set to crawl forward slowly if in gear without the gas being pressed so I'd imagine with us holding it back by pressing the brake or using the handbrake can't be good for the clutches or box


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I've done this on all the auto cars I've had, in my head it makes sense because the autobox is always engaged/dragging to a degree hence why when you lift your foot off the break it creeps forward.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've always done this in auto cars when I'm going to be stationary for more than 10 seconds or so.

Not sure it matters, but I refer not to wait with my foot jammed on the brakes to stop it creeping forward.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

SIAL


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

goRt said:


> SIAL



???


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Scooby In A Lake ?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

NELLEE said:


> ???


Over on scoobynet people used to post up a picture of a "Scooby in a lake" without having first used the search, so when people posted up without first searching the response was SIAL!

QED


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

ohhh, Maybe he's lonely and just wants a chat


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Timboy666 said:


> I was wondering if anyone else puts their car in neutral when stuck in traffic for a long time? Is this a good practice for preventing wear and tear on the gearbox or does it not matter?


I do it only if the wait is getting silly, then end up forgetting and trying to set off in N:chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

A mate's VW Polo GTi handbook suggest that you do this if the car is to be stationary for a period of time (can't remember exactly what he said but I think that it's 30 seconds). I don't remember reading this in the GT-R manual though ...


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have always done it as well.

Bobby


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

will I did it once on a incline, in a traffic jam , handbrake off accelerator and ohhhhhhh shittttttt! Just leave in drive now lol


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep, always slip it into neutral at a standstill. Even more if I'm approaching stopped traffic I slip into neutral from say 4th and save the gearbox doing 3 unnecessary down changes. 

Whatever speed you are coasting at you can simply slot back into drive and the car selects the right gear for the speed. 

Satan


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like I'm the only one who leaves it in drive and keeps their foot on the brake then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

I leave it in drive as well, I assumed the car is clever enough not to engage with the brake applied.
However, come to think of it, isn't there a risk of warping your brake discs by keeping them applied at standstill?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah holding the breaks on isn't great when they are hot! 
The car won't disengage the clutch completely when at a standstill it will just continue to drag lightly


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

goRt said:


> Over on scoobynet people used to post up a picture of a "Scooby in a lake" without having first used the search, so when people posted up without first searching the response was SIAL!
> 
> QED


LOL careful you'll be getting my reputation soon !!! :chuckle:

BUT I agree with you, the thread was and is old and RTFM for God's sake or just learn howto drive and be sympathetic to your car and gearbox !!:bowdown1:

Oh and you may need to look up RTFM :wavey::chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

From the owner's manual:

When stopping the vehicle

Leave the shift lever in the A, M or R position and firmly depress the footbrake pedal.

If the vehicle will be stopped for a long period of time, apply the parking brake and move the shift level to the P or N position as necessary.

But it does not say what is considered a "long period of time". I'd not say waiting at the lights during town driving was a very long time. But the manual implies to me that it's fine to keep it in gear and just press the brake pedal.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL and depends on how long the light is RED for !!

Now read and re read your highway code about what STOPPING your car means and what you should do with the hand brake and gear selection !


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Steve said:


> LOL and depends on how long the light is RED for !!


But how long is a red light ever on for ? 2-3 minutes max I'd say. It's not as long as you think, it just seems that way.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Satan said:


> Yep, always slip it into neutral at a standstill. Even more if I'm approaching stopped traffic I slip into neutral from say 4th and save the gearbox doing 3 unnecessary down changes.
> 
> Whatever speed you are coasting at you can simply slot back into drive and the car selects the right gear for the speed.
> 
> Satan


Is this ok to do, from a high gear & drop into neutral & coast? & even in M mode, will the box select the appropriate gear when slipping back into drive?

Only owned mine for a few weeks now, and I always drive in M mode. I either down shift when slowing & drop into neutral once stopped in 1st, or let the software downshift in M mode for me but always drop into neutral again, if stopping for more that a couple of seconds.

Just to add, this is my fist non manual gear box vehicle!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Iggy GT-R said:


> I either down _shit_ when slowing & drop into neutral once stopped in 1st,


You'll make a right mess of your seat doing that !


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

snuffy said:


> You'll make a right mess of your seat doing that !


:chuckle:
Thanks, edited!


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

I have always placed in neutral with all my cars (all auto)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Stealth69 said:


> The car won't disengage the clutch completely when at a standstill it will just continue to drag lightly


You sure that's not just wet-clutch drag from the oil?
I find it hard to believe in a car so advanced, it would let the clutch slip with the brake applied, just so that you are forced to put it in neutral manually - doesn't make sense....


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

snuffy said:


> From the owner's manual:
> 
> When stopping the vehicle
> 
> ...


This.

Never put it into neutral unless I want to give it a cheeky rev


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Now this, I am sure, will confuse some, BUT you can drop it into neutral at ANY time for a few cheeky revs and drop it back into Drive and guess what ? The car actually knows what gear to select so you don't **** it !!! (been that way for a long time with Auot's)

Go try it - dare you !!


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

NELLEE said:


> ohhh, Maybe he's lonely and just wants a chat


Okay I've been found out so I'm lonely!! Lol but I have a GTR!!!


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

I just leave mine in drive too


the way I look at it is the more times you constantly are shifting from either p or n into gear the more wear on your selector forks which lets face it aren't the strongest things in the world, and more chance of taking edge off gears, so I would rather a bit of drag rather than cluking back and re-engaging 1st at a standstill
just my opinion which aint really worth anything lol


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

pulsarboby said:


> I just leave mine in drive too
> 
> 
> the way I look at it is the more times you constantly are shiting from either p or n into gear the more wear on your selector forks which lets face it aren't the strongest things in the world, and more chance of taking edge off gears, so I would rather a bit of drag rather than cluking back and re-engaging 1st at a standstill
> just my opinion which aint really worth anything lol


I would be more worried about shiting N and P !!


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

haha yeah that is a problem shiting on n & p tends to block the shiter up so it doesn't move at all :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

pulsarboby said:


> I just leave mine in drive too
> 
> 
> the way I look at it is the more times you constantly are shifting from either p or n into gear the more wear on your selector forks which lets face it aren't the strongest things in the world, and more chance of taking edge off gears, so I would rather a bit of drag rather than cluking back and re-engaging 1st at a standstill
> just my opinion which aint really worth anything lol


Really, well thats a new one on me - selector forks being forked !!! :chuckle:


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

There is a delay before the car rolls forward when lifting off the brake. I assume the delay is the car engaging the clutch. I'm sure it has hill assist as well if I'm not mistaken to protect the clutch when pulling off on a sharp incline


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Satan said:


> Yep, always slip it into neutral at a standstill. Even more if I'm approaching stopped traffic I slip into neutral from say 4th and save the gearbox doing 3 unnecessary down changes.
> 
> Whatever speed you are coasting at you can simply slot back into drive and the car selects the right gear for the speed.
> 
> Satan


Dropping it into neutral to save the down changes does make sense. But doesn't the manual say never to coast in neural? Is that because of eurocratic safety advice or is there a mechanical reason not to do this?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Gasman said:


> Dropping it into neutral to save the down changes does make sense. But doesn't the manual say never to coast in neural? Is that because of eurocratic safety advice or is there a mechanical reason not to do this?


Well, do you drop the clutch to the floor and coast while still doing 50mph in a manual car? Same difference ... lose your engine braking, braking performance & knacker out your discs and pads more quickly. Probably cost you far more in the long run as well.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Satan said:


> Yep, always slip it into neutral at a standstill. Even more if I'm approaching stopped traffic I slip into neutral from say 4th and save the gearbox doing 3 unnecessary down changes.
> 
> Whatever speed you are coasting at you can simply slot back into drive and the car selects the right gear for the speed.
> 
> Satan


ooh never tried that. Always thought it was a no no


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Evo9lution said:


> Well, do you drop the clutch to the floor and coast while still doing 50mph in a manual car? Same difference ... lose your engine braking, braking performance & knacker out your discs and pads more quickly. Probably cost you far more in the long run as well.


Yes, to save fuel  and then drop it back at a reasonable speed chosing the gear to match the engine revs (which are your input) 

It doesn't "knacker out your discs and pads" if you know what you are doing :bowdown1: But then this is all back to knowing how to drive and knowing how to treat your car, manual or auto :runaway:


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Well, do you drop the clutch to the floor and coast while still doing 50mph in a manual car? Same difference ... lose your engine braking, braking performance & knacker out your discs and pads more quickly. Probably cost you far more in the long run as well.


Engine & drivetrain will probably last longer though? I know it's not a huge difference but just trying to figure out best practice


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Steve said:


> Yes, to save fuel  and then drop it back at a reasonable speed chosing the gear to match the engine revs (which are your input)
> 
> It doesn't "knacker out your discs and pads" if you know what you are doing :bowdown1: But then this is all back to knowing how to drive and knowing how to treat your car, manual or auto :runaway:


Didn't the top gear guys once demonstrate that coasting in neutral actually uses more fuel than slowing down in gear?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Most modern cars use less or no fuel while engine braking where as an engine will consume fuel to run at idle.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Steve said:


> Yes, to save fuel  and then drop it back at a reasonable speed chosing the gear to match the engine revs (which are your input)
> 
> It doesn't "knacker out your discs and pads" if you know what you are doing :bowdown1: But then this is all back to knowing how to drive and knowing how to treat your car, manual or auto :runaway:


I was of the understanding that dropping the clutch and coasting uses more fuel compared to just taking your foot off of the gas while in gear as the engine needs to supply more fuel to keep from stalling than if using the drive to keep the engine turning? Is that incorrect?

No matter. I've never really paid any attention to fuel economy anyway :chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Gasman said:


> Engine & drivetrain will probably last longer though? I know it's not a huge difference but just trying to figure out best practice


Sorry, I was only using an extreme to make a point. It being that, if you were to brake from 50 mph down to a standstill regularly using just your brakes (i.e. out of gear) then you would run through your brakes more quickly than otherwise and if this worked out at two sets of discs & pads all round every 30k miles then this would equate to several thousand pounds which, unless you're really unlucky and need a full gearbox replacement, would work out cheaper.

I would also think that generally, the main wear & tear on the transmission would be through changes while accelerating hard so I am not sure if you are really protecting it that much by shifting into neutral. Also, if you're in third gear and shift into neutral, are you really saving much as you are still disengaging the gears and re-engaging versus shifting down twice? And if you're re-engaging a DSG while rolling, wouldn't this put a fair amount of strain on the tranny (a genuine question)?

Steve sounds like he knows much more about driving and looking after the car than me though so you'd better ask him  :flame:


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> I would also think that generally, the main wear & tear on the transmission would be through changes while accelerating hard so I am not sure if you are really protecting it that much by shifting into neutral. Also, if you're in third gear and shift into neutral, are you really saving much as you are still disengaging the gears and re-engaging versus shifting down twice? And if you're re-engaging a DSG while rolling, wouldn't this put a fair amount os strain on the tranny (a genuine question)?


Well I guess that puts things into perspective. Trying to be mechanically sympathetic while cruising around pales into insignificance when you're giving it the beans!


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

The reason I asked the question in the first place was when you're in gear with your foot on the brake and you put it into neutral the reves go up and the engine is not sitting under load so there must be something going on in the gearbox that puts quite a bit of drag on the engine when at a standstill in gear!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Frigging hell. This forum is hilarious. What is it with some R35 owners?

The things I read on here......Jesus!


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

FLYNN said:


> Frigging hell. This forum is hilarious. What is it with some R35 owners?
> 
> The things I read on here......Jesus!


What's so hilarious ?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

These are amusing. Its a mixture of naivety, ignorance and stupidity. A very common combination on this forum for some reason???





Chronos said:


> will I did it once on a incline, in a traffic jam , handbrake off accelerator and ohhhhhhh shittttttt! Just leave in drive now





Satan said:


> I slip into neutral from say 4th and save the gearbox doing 3 unnecessary down changes.





[email protected] said:


> However, come to think of it, isn't there a risk of warping your brake discs by keeping them applied at standstill?





Timboy666 said:


> so there must be something going on in the gearbox that puts quite a bit of drag on the engine when at a standstill in gear!




All the people below are normal, they realise its just a car, not the f*cking USS Enterprise






snuffy said:


> Looks like I'm the only one who leaves it in drive and keeps their foot on the brake then.





[email protected] said:


> You sure that's not just wet-clutch drag from the oil?
> I find it hard to believe in a car so advanced, it would let the clutch slip with the brake applied, just so that you are forced to put it in neutral manually - doesn't make sense....





pulsarboby said:


> I just leave mine in drive too





DMH12 said:


> There is a delay before the car rolls forward when lifting off the brake. I assume the delay is the car engaging the clutch. I'm sure it has hill assist as well if I'm not mistaken to protect the clutch when pulling off on a sharp incline


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You seem to have a problem with people wanting to take care of their own cars based on what they think is the right thing to do? It's their car they can do what they want, chill out, what they do does not have any impact on your life.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

LiamGTR said:


> You seem to have a problem with people wanting to take care of their own cars based on what they think is the right thing to do? It's their car they can do what they want, chill out, what they do does not have any impact on your life.


You seem to have a problem with me having and voicing my own opinion on a public forum? It's my opinion and I can do what I want, chill out, what I do does not have any impact on your life.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't have any problems, I realise this is only a forum on the internet at the end of the day.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

LiamGTR said:


> I don't have any problems, I realise this is only a forum on the internet at the end of the day.


We seem to be both problem free as I also realise this is only a forum on the internet at the end of the day


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> I don't have any problems, I realise this is only a forum on the internet at the end of the day.


There's one on every forum I'm on. 

Gotta wonder if it's really the same person because they're remarkably similar in demeanour.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

in fairness though mr Flynn does have a valid point here

if people took the time out to read the info available on forum searches, internet and so forth then they can find answers they are looking for
some of the things asked are just plain ridiculous and I swear people post just for the sake of posting meaningless stuff

ive got probs with my tvr at the moment (not overly familiar with setup on the shitter) but sometimes it pays to work stuff out yourself rather than ask every tom, dick, harry
that's how you learn!
not by asking loads of people on forum the same question who without doubt will all give different answers so youll be no better off lol

how much is it worth! is a prime example 
go on ebay or pistonheads and youll find the true answer, nuff said!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

pulsarboby said:


> in fairness though mr Flynn does have a valid point here
> 
> if people took the time out to read the info available on forum searches, internet and so forth then they can find answers they are looking for
> some of the things asked are just plain ridiculous and I swear people post just for the sake of posting meaningless stuff
> ...


I disagree. What's the harm in someone asking another question (unless it's strictly against forum rules), if you're not interested in replying move on and leave that thread rather than pissing all over it.

The other point about finding out the value of your car is flawed. You're only finding out the price that people are advertising their car at, not the price that people sold their car or bought their car at which is more pertinent. Sorry to the OP for pissing on his thread. But i own a few forums and can't stand the superiority complex of some because they've been around longer or read up on a few more things.

FWIW - i shift in to neutral at the lights. The revs drop when in D and so i'm assuming there is some load being placed on the drive-train. I also use my handbrake which may be against the rules of driving a GTR at lights because I'm lazy - means i don't have the sit with my foot on the brake. NB i have Auto-hold on the X5.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

lol I own 2 forums too its no big deal, and to be fair it does get on your nerves when people ask really stupid questions (not aimed at this thread btw)
its just pure laziness that people cant be bothered to look for themselves, thing is they often join more than one forum with the same car and ask the same question on other forums too despite someone on one of them giving the correct answer they will question that on a different forum, why why why?

if someones just purchased a car and wants info then no ones gonna shoot them down as that's what forums are there for in first instance (to help like minded enthusiasts) but some people just like to abuse the system and bump up there post count such as im doing now:chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

What do people do in a manual ?

At lights etc I sit in first gear with my foot on the clutch (because that's what I was taught when I learnt to drive all those years ago).

I also block-shift coming down (normally into 2nd, then stop in 2nd). Again, because that's what I was taught. I'd never coast in neutral to a stop.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^^ correccccct


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

snuffy said:


> What do people do in a manual ?
> 
> At lights etc I sit in first gear with my foot on the clutch (because that's what I was taught when I learnt to drive all those years ago).
> 
> I also block-shift coming down (normally into 2nd, then stop in 2nd). Again, because that's what I was taught. I'd never coast in neutral to a stop.


Did you pass a test? handbrake and then neutral!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

When stopping in my manual I use the gears but like above always go from 2nd to neutral to stop. First is just too short of a gear even when slowing down.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

goRt said:


> Did you pass a test? handbrake and then neutral!


Handbrake for my test, yes. Neutral - no. In first with the clutch depressed.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

snuffy said:


> Handbrake for my test, yes. Neutral - no. In first with the clutch depressed.


If you get hit from behind then you release the clutch and jump forward into God knows what - roadcraft


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not disputing what Roadcraft, the Highway code, or whateve says; I'm telling you what I was taught when I learned to drive and doing it did not stop me passing my test.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Snuffy what year did you learn to drive and where?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

deankenny said:


> Snuffy what year did you learn to drive and where?


I passed my test in 1986 in the UK.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

misters3 said:


> I disagree. What's the harm in someone asking another question (unless it's strictly against forum rules), if you're not interested in replying move on and leave that thread rather than pissing all over it.
> 
> The other point about finding out the value of your car is flawed. You're only finding out the price that people are advertising their car at, not the price that people sold their car or bought their car at which is more pertinent. Sorry to the OP for pissing on his thread. But i own a few forums and can't stand the superiority complex of some because they've been around longer or read up on a few more things.
> 
> FWIW - i shift in to neutral at the lights. The revs drop when in D and so i'm assuming there is some load being placed on the drive-train. I also use my handbrake which may be against the rules of driving a GTR at lights because I'm lazy - means i don't have the sit with my foot on the brake. NB i have Auto-hold on the X5.


Well said :bowdown1:


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

In an attempt to keep this thread on-topic ....

I picked up my GT-R at the weekend and without much thought it seemed obvious to me that if I'm stopping at traffic signals then I apply the handbrake and put the car into N. The owners manual also states that if you're stopping for any period of time to do the same.

In consideration what this type of operation might be hoping to avoid (aside from the safety aspect of getting hit from behind) the more immediate concern is actually warping of brake discs. Any detrimental effect on the transmission components is more likely to occur over a time, whereas warping of discs can happen far quicker, and I speak from recent experience.

I recently got my pads replaced on my 370Z and I was incredibly diligent at following the correct brake-in procedure and yet within a day my discs were warped. I took it back to the garage that fitted them and they found that the new pads were fouling ever so slightly in the callipers and without using the brakes the pad were being held against the disc ever so slightly. The effect being that heat built up in the pads and the net effect of the pads insulating one part of the disc meant that the discs could not cool down uniformly and therefore warped the brake disc. This happened within 24 hours of having new pads installed and the garage fessed up to the situation and replaced pads and discs for free - as they should.

I seem to recall from more than one source (I can't find them at the mo) that one of the things to check on used GT-Rs was cracking of the brake discs, evident around the drilled holes, suspected to be due to users sitting in traffic with their foot on the brake pedal.

Phil


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Rainman said:


> I seem to recall from more than one source (I can't find them at the mo) that one of the things to check on used GT-Rs was cracking of the brake discs, evident around the drilled holes, suspected to be due to users sitting in traffic with their foot on the brake pedal.
> 
> Phil


I have had two R35 GT-R's and done nearly 90,000 hard miles between them, but I have never used the handbrake whatsoever under any circumstances.

However, I am well known for my brake usage, and the destruction of many many sets of both front and rear discs through severe cracking and even breakage. 

I do not believe the cracking of the OEM discs has anything to do with using the handbrake!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

He said sitting with their foot on the brake not the handbrake.

TBH I do try and avoid sitting at a stop with my foot on the brakes, if you have been working the brakes then sitting with the pads in contact with the disk can cause hotspots which are good for neither the disk or the pad.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Simonh said:


> He said sitting with their foot on the brake not the handbrake.
> 
> TBH I do try and avoid sitting at a stop with my foot on the brakes, if you have been working the brakes then sitting with the pads in contact with the disk can cause hotspots which are good for neither the disk or the pad.


Guilty as charged


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

besides aren't handbrakes only used for doing handbrake turns in McDonalds car parks?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

On a side note, anyone noticed how engine output is throttled (all the way) down when you try and take off with the handbrake on?
No idea how it's done, but I doubt that there's a mechanical connection between the gas pedal and throttle body - literally, 1 click on the handbrake, full throttle, and a bicyclist could outrun you


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah that is strange Mark, noticed it many times, I assume it's designed to stop you wearing the handbrake shoes too much?

I'll experiment with it later with the gearbox in R mode and see if it's the same, suspect it will be. 

The answer is to reapply footbrake when releasing handbrake, then should get full throttle with no lag, will test later too.


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I have had two R35 GT-R's and done nearly 90,000 hard miles between them, but I have never used the handbrake whatsoever under any circumstances.


Wow. :bowdown1:



> However, I am well known for my brake usage, and the destruction of many many sets of both front and rear discs through severe cracking and even breakage.
> 
> I do not believe the cracking of the OEM discs has anything to do with using the handbrake!


I don't think anyone said anything about use of the handbrake causing an issue. The OP asked about leaving his foot on the brake when at a standstill and in gear, and I was referring to that as being a likely cause of brake disc issues due to heat build-up, more so than being a problem for the transmission. Nothing was said about the handbrake, apart from using it if the car is in neutral - which is just common sense.

Phil


----------

